# Versionsnummernvergabe



## Surma (11. März 2004)

Hossa,

gibt es bei der Versionsnummernvergabe (wie 1.3b) ein bestimmtes System?
Ich weis nur:
Die Zahl vor dem Punkt ist de Rewritenummer. Also wie oft das Programm bereits neu geschrieben wurde.
x.xxa ist die Alphaversion die noch sehr Buggy ist
x.xxb ist die Betaversion, teilweise Bugfreinutzbar.
0.xx Version die Bugfrei funktioniert, aber noch nicht alles kann, was sie koennen soll.

Kennt das jemand anders? Und wann geht man 0.3 auf 0.4?

Crock ;-)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. März 2004)

Ich kenn noch folgendes System :

x.1  --->   ungerade -> Development  Release
x.2  --->   gerade -> Stable Release

wird soweit ich mich erinnere beim Linux Kernel so gehandhabt 


bye


----------



## Surma (14. März 2004)

hm.. das klingt gut. Ich hab vergessen:
Allgemeines Varsionnummernformat : x.y.z (. alpha || beta)


----------

